# My new 100mm MIDI faders just arrived



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 27, 2021)

I was lucky to get the last one that AMC3 had in stock but they have pre-orders

I was looking at getting the white version but someone snagged it before I did so I bought the black, which actually looks perfect in my setup (especially with the blue LEDs)

The packaging was top notch and the setup was easy (although, I attempted to use a USB-A to USB-C cable and the unit would not power on so I used the included USB-A to USB-A cable (which, I have to say, is a very sturdy braided cable)

I then downloaded tycommander and sent the commands therein to the unit and voila, everything worked in Logic Pro

Another feature I like is that the feet on the unit are raised in the back, which pitches the unit at a slight angle)

Here are some unboxing photos then the unit plugged in:


----------



## Gingerbread (Dec 27, 2021)

Nice! How would you describe the feel of the faders? How much resistance do they have---is the action "firm" or "loose" when you slide them?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 27, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> Nice! How would you describe the feel of the faders? How much resistance do they have---is the action "firm" or "loose" when you slide them?


I think Goldilocks would approve of the feel

You do not have to fight them yet they also do not get away from you

I just emailed customer support because there is no power switch (the LEDs turn on once you connect the USB) but, the brightness can be controlled via sending a command in tycommander

I am going to send it a command for zero brightness and see what that does

OK, I just did it and setting the LED brightness to zero merely made it very dim - I will report back once I hear from AMC3


----------



## Paulogic (Dec 28, 2021)

Doesn't the "open" construction worries you about dust and other possible things that
can damage this controller? I would be...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 28, 2021)

I think this company would sell more of these with an enclosed design.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 28, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> Doesn't the "open" construction worries you about dust and other possible things that
> can damage this controller? I would be...


Not really - it's just going to be sitting on my desk and I can always blow some compressed air through it


----------



## amc3midicontrollers (Dec 31, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> Doesn't the "open" construction worries you about dust and other possible things that
> can damage this controller? I would be...


Hi Paul, please allow me to address your concerns, which are completely valid.

The faders, which are the only moving parts, are individually dust shielded. The faders fit snugly to the top faceplate, which also helps reduce dust from entering from the sides, but we do have a dust shield in the design phase that will be included in all future sales. The shield will prevent dust from entering from the sides.

*More importantly, we also offer a 2 year electronics warranty - if your unit fails for any reason, we'll repair it.* 

Thanks!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 31, 2021)

amc3midicontrollers said:


> Hi Paul, please allow me to address your concerns, which are completely valid.
> 
> The faders, which are the only moving parts, are individually dust shielded. The faders fit snugly to the top faceplate, which also helps reduce dust from entering from the sides, but we do have a dust shield in the design phase that will be included in all future sales. The shield will prevent dust from entering from the sides.
> 
> ...


Will those of us who purchased before the shield is available be sent said shield?


----------



## fabian (Dec 31, 2021)

MorphineNoir said:


> I was lucky to get the last one that AMC3 had in stock but they have pre-orders
> 
> I was looking at getting the white version but someone snagged it before I did so I bought the black, which actually looks perfect in my setup (especially with the blue LEDs)
> 
> ...


looks GREAT ! that's exactly what I need.


----------



## amc3midicontrollers (Dec 31, 2021)

MorphineNoir said:


> Will those of us who purchased before the shield is available be sent said shield?


Yes, indeed. It will be provided at no cost for the dust shield. There will be a small shipping fee if you request the new dust shield.


----------



## Paulogic (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks for the info... but I already bought an MC8 because it had a closed construction.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 31, 2021)

amc3midicontrollers said:


> Yes, indeed. It will be provided at no cost for the dust shield. There will be a small shipping fee if you request the new dust shield.


I'm in


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 10, 2022)

amc3midicontrollers said:


> Yes, indeed. It will be provided at no cost for the dust shield. There will be a small shipping fee if you request the new dust shield.


Hey there the new dust ruffle arrived today - I had no idea it was even coming - thank you

One question, in order to plug the USB cable in, it seems I will have to basically remove the dust ruffle from the rear of the unit - is that right or am I missing out on some trick?


----------



## amc3midicontrollers (Jan 10, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> Hey there the new dust ruffle arrived today - I had no idea it was even coming - thank you
> 
> One question, in order to plug the USB cable in, it seems I will have to basically remove the dust ruffle from the rear of the unit - is that right or am I missing out on some trick?


The USB cable passes through a small slit in the dust shield. There is a gold mark where the slit is located. Adjust the strap so that the slit is closer to the top side of the unit, since the USB socket is closer to the top than the bottom. Slip the USB plug through the slot and then flip the unit over so you can see where the USB plug goes into the unit when you fully plug it in. The dust shield sits perfectly between the top and the bottom plates.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 10, 2022)

amc3midicontrollers said:


> The USB cable passes through a small slit in the dust shield. There is a gold mark where the slit is located. Adjust the strap so that the slit is closer to the top side of the unit, since the USB socket is closer to the top than the bottom. Slip the USB plug through the slot and then flip the unit over so you can see where the USB plug goes into the unit when you fully plug it in. The dust shield sits perfectly between the top and the bottom plates.


Ahhhh I guess I should've read the letter that came with it 

Thanks


----------



## amc3midicontrollers (Mar 13, 2022)

Check out our website for the latest discount codes. https://amc3midicontrollers.com/

This youtube composer did a nice little review as well: 

Thanks!


----------



## amc3midicontrollers (Jul 21, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I think this company would sell more of these with an enclosed design.


Wish Granted! New design is completely sealed and fingerprint free. https://amc3midicontrollers.com/


----------



## zvenx (Aug 28, 2022)

I want to buy two, added them and it took $50 off.. thanks, but when I tried to check out it reminded me there is always a coupon to use... is there a coupon that would allow me to take even more off of purchasing two? (the 10%OFF current coupon raises the price ).
thanks
rsp


----------



## amc3midicontrollers (Aug 28, 2022)

zvenx said:


> I want to buy two, added them and it took $50 off.. thanks, but when I tried to check out it reminded me there is always a coupon to use... is there a coupon that would allow me to take even more off of purchasing two? (the 10%OFF current coupon raises the price ).
> thanks
> rsp


The auto discount for buying 2 is a better discount than the coupon. When you enter a coupon code it over rides the auto discount.
Sorry about the confusion!


----------

